# Stretch?



## DGVR6 (Oct 9, 2008)

Can anybody post their opinions or experience?
Im in the market for new tires and I wanted a little stretch .. Yokohama S.Drives look very nice. So the combo im trying to put together is 215/40r/18 on 18x8.5 et35 (rear), and 205/35r/18 on 18x7.5 et30 (front). This would be for a B6 Passat. Thanks in advance


----------



## DGVR6 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Stretch? (DGVR6)*

or maybe 215/35r/18 and 205/40r/18?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Stretch? (DGVR6)*

That is going to be more than a little stretch. A little stretch would be a 225 on an 8.5. 
Even then, I think you have your aspect ratios reversed.
I would recommend a 205/40/18 front and 225/35/18 rear if you HAVE to stretch. Otherwise, it is just kind of dumb. Your wheels widths alone are not going to be any sort of problem.


----------



## DGVR6 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Stretch? (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks.. i need adapters tho and car will be dropped 1.5" and my fenders are flushed so that plays a big role, maybe i should of included that. My stock ET's on 18x8 are 45.. i think the front will be fine but the rears bug me a bit. Anybody else can throw some of their opinion, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Stretch? (DGVR6)*

All i can say is that with stretch i hope your not lookin for a good ride. They look great but when i go through brooklyn with my b6 passat with stretch i cant even go over 15mph But i look good cruising. I had a mild stretch 235 on a 9.5 and it wasnt that bad but now with a 235 on 10" rim not fun i cant even enjoy the car as much to be honest.


----------



## GLI_Joe (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry to be dumb, but what do you guys mean by "stretch?"


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*

We mean tires stretched on rims like my rear rim in this pic.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Stretch? (DGVR6)*

S.drive tires hard a bit of a hard compound and do not stretch like Toyo's or Continental's.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Stretch? (ghostdriver)*

I am using falken 452 and as you can see they stretch nice.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (GLI_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Joe* »_Sorry to be dumb, but what do you guys mean by "stretch?"
http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.php


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubinadub* »_I am using falken 452 and as you can see they stretch nice.


+1, the Falken 452's will give a great stretched look compared to other tire manufactures


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Stretch? (ghostdriver)*

Do Nitto's seem to stretch ok?


----------



## DGVR6 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (scrubinadub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubinadub* »_We mean tires stretched on rims like my rear rim in this pic.








 what's the offset on the rear?


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (DGVR6)*

rear offset is 38mm. If you want i will sell you my rims and tires and yoy can just slap them on your b6


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Stretch? (Wikked1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wikked1.8* »_Do Nitto's seem to stretch ok? 
nitto neogens stretch better than falken 452's of the same size. i had both.


----------

